# Viewing ListCache.dat files for hotmail messenger



## ahkmel (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone know what software I can use to view these files...
it shows that there are 160KB in a few of the files so I am assuming there is an image or message there...

Thanks for your help....

I can be reached directly here [email protected]

Thanks


----------

